# Psychic powers of one to one teachers



## Chris Hobson (May 10, 2022)

Many years ago I used to go once a week to piano lessons. Anyone who has learned to play a musical instrument will know that, just a few seconds into your lesson, your teacher will know how much practicing you did this week. I thought about this when I had my weekly one to one swimming lesson yesterday. People may have read elsewhere on this forum that I have been doing a five hundred mile swim challenge for the guide dogs charity. Obviously this involves a lot of swimming but I still put aside one session per week for doing training exercises, drills etc. I particularly hate doing the bloody kick drills but I understand how important a good leg action is to crawl technique so I keep doing them. Over the last two weeks though, I started to approach the 250 mile mark so I've missed a couple of these self imposed training sessions and just concentrated on getting the miles in instead. I get to my one to one lesson and I have a different teacher as my regular one is away for two weeks. She says that I haven't been doing enough kick drills and wants me to do lots of them during the week.

Here is the web address for the guide dogs charity. 

www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9


----------



## helli (May 10, 2022)

Great to read your swimming progress.
As for psychic teachers - I thought they were all psychic and had eyes in the back of their heads. At least the teachers at my school seemed to.


----------



## mikeyB (May 18, 2022)

I sponsor a guide dog. He’s called Kevin, which he probably resents. I get regular updates on his progress. Being a Labrador my money probably just about covers his grub each month. 

Saves me having to swim 500 miles, though


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2022)

Well done you - and of course well done Kevin !

Friends of ours at whose home we have committee meetings for another (local) charity very often have a guide dog puppy living at their house.  Not sure how they got into this, which is almost hilarious really as he's been exceedingly deaf practically all his life.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 18, 2022)

Our next door neighbours have a dog called Guiseley who was going to be a guide dog but failed his exams.


----------

